# Power Button



## Ammonite (Jan 30, 2012)

*Power Button [Solved]*

Hello,

I'm designing my own case and I was wondering about power buttons. I'm not fussed about making my own, I'd be quite happy with a button I could buy from somewhere else and just stick in a hole in the case. 

Is there any store online that sells power buttons? Preferably one with a wire so I can put it in the front of the case and attach it to the motherboard?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 30, 2012)

Lamptron makes/sells power/reset buttons. I don't know if you can find then near you, but if those are not available, I'm sure the electronics store has plenty to choose from.


----------



## xfire (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.xoxide.com/hspc-atx-control-kit.html


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 30, 2012)

or you can use button for door bell


----------



## Jetster (Jan 30, 2012)

E bay  for about $2


----------



## white phantom (Jan 30, 2012)

Jetster said:


> E bay  for about $2


 yep +1 to this good old ebay will have plenty im sure or your local sparky shop


----------



## Ammonite (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice so far. I find a lot of these buttons will require me to do a bit of wiring myself. Isn't there something more complete that just needs to be plugged in? Quite hard to find since most cases have buttons in them I guess. :/



xfire said:


> http://www.xoxide.com/hspc-atx-control-kit.html



Looks like its designed for no case and direct clipping onto the motherboard. I need something more distant from the board itself.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 30, 2012)

Like I said 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PC-ATX-...531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a993a98b

Forget that one this is free shipping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PC-host-cas...827?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c1e1cf4b


----------



## Ammonite (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd like to try and avoid eBay, I'm not a fan to say the least. But thanks for the links, I'll see if I can find a local solution with a similar product.


----------



## xfire (Jan 30, 2012)

Why are you so worried about wiring? it's just two wires.

Edit- Get a two pin connector 






Touch two wires loose ends for a second and release whenever you want to switch on the system.


----------



## Ammonite (Jan 30, 2012)

When I say I'm 'building a case' it means I need a retail-quality solution. Opening it and touching two wires is useless. And I'm not sure how I could make a button myself.


----------



## xfire (Jan 31, 2012)

Buy a push to on switch. 






you don't want a toggle switch. The one you want one should be a spring type switch. as you can see in the pic the other end has two terminals. join those two wires to this.


----------



## Ammonite (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you, sounds good.

I will have a go with this. Will I need any special tools (like to weld?) or is there a simpler way like just wrapping the metal around it.


----------



## xfire (Jan 31, 2012)

You have a soldering iron? If not you can wind it on around the terminals and press it hard with a plier. If you don't have a plier use electrical tape.


----------



## Ammonite (Jan 31, 2012)

Understood. Thanks again, I'll be sure to update you with my progress!

EDIT: Hey just a question, what is the name of that wire? I've tried simply searching "two pin connector" but its not helping much.


----------



## xfire (Jan 31, 2012)

It is a two pin connector itself. 

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=878nT4LxN8mJrAeH7sHcAQ&ved=0CJkBEPMCMAE


----------



## Ammonite (Jan 31, 2012)

- Forget this I'm too tired for this crap right now, I'll ask a few things tomorrow -


----------



## Ammonite (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0218616

That looks much easier.


----------



## xfire (Jan 31, 2012)

It's essentially the same thing.


----------



## Ammonite (Jan 31, 2012)

xfire said:


> It's essentially the same thing.



But a cheaper plugin-and-play option. Finding an all-in-one solution was something I wanted, though I thank you for your help and if I ever have the patience to make a standalone button myself I'll be sure to check back here.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22157

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27728

See if you can get something like that.

Then you would need something like this for your switch if going with something LED illuminated
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27732


----------



## angelhunter (Jan 31, 2012)

why not just find an old atx case someone is throwing out and just get the switch there. check local mom and pop computer store for the wire and switch


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 31, 2012)

Call up one of the computer repair stores in your region, they should have junkers out the back which they have not touched in a long time with all the wiring you need to make a custom build for next to nothing.


----------



## Ammonite (Feb 1, 2012)

angelhunter said:


> why not just find an old atx case someone is throwing out and just get the switch there. check local mom and pop computer store for the wire and switch



Because I may want to make a couple of these (its a mini-ITX system you see) and I need a supplier that isn't that... temporary. Plus I prefer things new.


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2012)

Ammonite said:


> Because I may want to make a couple of these (its a mini-ITX system you see) and I need a supplier that isn't that... temporary. Plus I prefer things new.



This Lian-Li panel has power on, reset, and some front ports (uSB, etc..) 

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=234&cl_index=2&sc_index=6&ss_index=121


----------



## Ammonite (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty nice too but the other wires are better suited. That won't really fit the case.


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2012)

Ammonite said:


> Pretty nice too but the other wires are better suited. That won't really fit the case.



Just the buttons and wiring, also Lian-Li

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556096726.html


----------



## xfire (Feb 1, 2012)

You are trying to hard! Since it's your first time I'd suggest just take whatever you get and try building it. You can improve the future ones


----------



## Ammonite (Feb 1, 2012)

xfire said:


> You are trying to hard! Since it's your first time I'd suggest just take whatever you get and try building it. You can improve the future ones



And why would I want to spend hundreds of dollars on an experimental sub-par machine. 

No thanks. Makes no sense not buying everything I need.


----------

